# Pendant Mount



## TAGallagher (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm working on a parking garage. All piping is rigid, the boxes must be die cast aluminum i.e. bell boxes. The prints called for 2 gang bell boxes to be used for the lighting runs. 
My problem is the lights provided to me, only come with a "pendant mount" accessory with the fixture. 
There is no pendant, or stem included with the light. I've checked with all the local wholesale houses, and nobody can sell me a 2 gang cover used to mount a pendant light from that would be watertight.
Has anyone run in to this before?
How can I mount a pendant light from a 2-Gang bell box, and have it be watertight and structurally sound.
Thanks for any Ideas.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You need a round box. The engineer is being an engineer (i.e. stupid).


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What is this pendant mount "accessory"? You can't use a 4s bell box cover, and punch a hole in it for a CGB? You'd have to mount the fixture separate from the box. 

There's no detail on the print?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Use a 2 gang bell box with the holes in the corner like this- 











And a swivel cover like this-










They sell ones with a gasket .


----------



## TAGallagher (Sep 21, 2017)

Thank You for the input. I ordered the gasketed swivel covers.


----------

